# Windows 10 - RAM mit Fortschreiten der Zeit immer nahezu zu 100% ausgelastet



## Spatenhades (23. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin vor ein paar Wochen von Win7 Ultimate auf Win10 Professional umgestiegen und bin soweit zufrieden mit dem OS. 
Das einzige, zugegebener Maßen ziemlich gravierende Problem, das ich mit Win10 habe ist, dass sich mit der Zeit mein Arbeitsspeicher ohne (für mich) ersichtlichen Grund nahezu vollständig auslastet. Das wirkt sich dann logischer Weise merklich negativ aufs Surfen im Internet und jede andere Aktivität mit dem PC aus. 
Wenn ich den Rechner starte, bewegt sich die Auslastung des Arbeitsspeichers immer um die 25%. Mein Autostart ist aufgeräumt. (nur Antivir, der Razer Maustreiber und MSI Afterburner) Malwarebytes hat nichts gefunden und auch ein Virenscan blieb erfolglos.
Wenn der Arbeitsspeicher sein Limit wieder erreicht, ich in den Task-Manager schaue und die Prozesse nach RAM-Auslastung sortiere, sehe ich immer einen Prozess mit dem Namen 'System', der um die 150MB RAM für sich beansprucht, an der Spitze. Wenn der PC frisch hochgefahren ist, wird dieser Prozess mit gerade einmal ~1,3MB angezeigt. Ich vermute also hier den Übeltäter. Was mich allerdings stutzig macht, ist die Tatsache, dass bei angeblich voller Auslastung des RAMs bei weitem nicht 8GB zusammenkommen können, wenn man die jeweils angegebene Auslastung aller Prozesse zusammen rechnet.

Ich habe schon ein wenig über das Problem nachgegoogelt, bin aber zu keinem Lösungsansatz gekommen.

Meine Systemkonfiguration ist meiner Signatur zu entnehmen.

Beste Grüße und vielen Dank im Voraus für alle eure Antworten.


----------



## drstoecker (23. August 2015)

Sind die 8gb nun komplett ausgelastet oder nicht, zeigt der taskmanager an eine rambelegung von 8gb an?


----------



## Spatenhades (23. August 2015)

Im Leistungs-Tab des Taskmanagers sind die vollen 8GB ausgelastet. Alle angezeigten Prozesse ergeben addiert allerdings im Leben keine 8GB.. Wie geschrieben der 'System'-Prozess mit gerade einmal ~150MB der hungrigste. Alle darauf folgenden bewegen sich bei zu vernachlässigen >20MB.

Ich habe gelesen, dass einige Prozesse in Windows 10 RAM für sich reservieren, obwohl sie ihn für den Moment eigentlich gar nicht nutzen. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das etwas mit meinem Problem zu tun hat.


----------



## IronAngel (23. August 2015)

du musst schon den Ressourcenmonitor öffnen um alle Prozesse angezeigt zu bekommen. Taskmanager>Leistung>Ressourcenmonitor. Dann gehste in die Kategorie Arbeitspeicher und hast deine Auflistung von Windows Prozessen und Programmen. Danach schauste nach welcher Dienst bei dir die Last erzeugt.


----------



## Spatenhades (23. August 2015)

Danke für den Tip. 
Ich lasse die Maschine eine Weile laufen und melde mich dann später mit hoffentlich enttarntem Übeltäter.


----------



## drstoecker (23. August 2015)

Ist nur der ram voll oder auch die CPU?


----------



## DKK007 (23. August 2015)

Kommt auch die Meldung, das der Arbeitspeicher voll ist und Programme geschlossen werden müssen?


----------



## Spatenhades (23. August 2015)

Der Prozessor schnurrt nach wie vor entspannt vor sich hin. Keine ungewöhnlich hohe Auslastung.

Zu DKK: Bis jetzt kam keine Meldung in die Richtung. Bisher habe ich allerdings auch immer neu gestartet, wenn ich gemerkt habe, dass die Performance abfällt.


----------



## XT1024 (23. August 2015)

Mach doch mal ein Bild vom Taskmanager-Leistung-RAM.

Gibt es hier auch wieder mehrere GB "Nicht ausgelagerter Pool"? Dazu auch dieses Killer Netzwerkzeug?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-mit-hoher-ram-auslastung-unter-win-10-a.html



Spatenhades schrieb:


> Im Leistungs-Tab des Taskmanagers sind die vollen 8GB ausgelastet. Alle angezeigten Prozesse ergeben addiert allerdings im Leben keine 8GB.. Wie geschrieben der 'System'-Prozess mit gerade einmal ~150MB der hungrigste. Alle darauf folgenden bewegen sich bei zu vernachlässigen >20MB.


Ich meine "In Verwendung" ist nicht die Summe dieser Werte sondern von _Arbeitssatz_ (was ja schon deutlich mehr ist) im Ressourcenmonitor + ???
Mit Arbeitssatz+100-200 MB _Nicht ausgelagerter Pool_ bin ich schon sehr nah dran aber mit dem Thema habe ich mich sonst auch nicht weiter befasst.


----------



## Spatenhades (23. August 2015)

Soo. Habe jetzt ein paar Screenshots, mit denen ihr hoffentlich etwas anfangen könnt. Die Auslastung ist zwar noch (!!) nicht bei 100%, in meinen Augen aber immer noch viel zu hoch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XT1024 (23. August 2015)

Ein interessantes Bild fehlt.


XT1024 schrieb:


> Mach doch mal ein Bild vom Taskmanager-Leistung-RAM.
> 
> Gibt es hier auch wieder mehrere GB "Nicht ausgelagerter Pool"?


----------



## Spatenhades (23. August 2015)

Ups.. Edith hat sich der Sache angenommen.


----------



## XT1024 (23. August 2015)

Ich würde meinen _gut geraten_. 3,8 GB Nicht ausgelagerter Pool ist nicht normal.
Windows 10 high memory usage (unknown reason) - Super User
Das soll wohl zuweilen mit irgendwas von dem Killer-Zeug  zusammen hängen und das hat der TE aus dem anderen Thema zufällig auch.


----------



## Spatenhades (23. August 2015)

> this guy might have a Killer Networking (previously Bigfoot networking) brand network card.Was going crazy trying to figure out why I had a massive memory leak and even did a completely clean install and immediately after installing I had a memory leak. Of course I installed my network drivers and video card drivers but that was it.
> I searched Google... Found this thread saying it was his network driver then googled "killer memory leak" and saw hits for that and found it was the killer app itself and not just in windows 10.
> Now I'm golden... So if anyone else has this issue and they have one of the many gaming boards or laptops that have a killer NIC you can probably just disable the killer app from starting. But what I did was completely uninstall the ASROCK provided driver and then installed the latest driver only package from the official killer networking site. It's the smaller ~30mb download. If your download is closer to or more than 100mb then you got the wrong one.
> You'll loose everything that makes the killer stand out (it's QoS software) but that's what a good router is for in the first place... Especially since the killer app only handles the QoS of applications running on your PC and does nothing for your network as a whole.



Ich werde also wie er hier mal versuchen, den Netzwerktreiber runterzuschmeißen und den anderen Killer Networking - Standard Drivers (no Killer Features) (driver only) zu installieren? Eigentlich schade, weil der 'Networking Manager' bei meiner 16k Leitung ganz praktisch ist, um mal einen Download zu drosseln, während ich was anderes im Internet mache..


----------



## XT1024 (23. August 2015)

Das ist aber schon die aktuellste Version von dem Killer-Zeug?

Hier geht wohl die Bastelei los. Was das für Auswirkungen haben kann und ob das bei Win 10 auch noch hilft?  Ich würde es bei mir ja einfach mal ausprobieren und bei Angst vorher ein Image erstellen.
Solved Windows 8 Memory Management/Leaks - Page 5

Oder sollte es reichen, die Software nicht erst starten zu lassen?


----------



## Drayygo (23. August 2015)

Hey, ist vielleicht nicht das gleiche Problem, aber ähnlicher Natur (hoffe ich).. ich habe vor dem Update zu win 10 einmal den Rechner platt gemacht und mein OC zurückgesetzt per "auf Standardeinstellung zurücksetzen" im Bios..lt. UEFI ist auch alles auf standard...jetzt boostet mein Rechner die ganze Zeit aber mit 3,5-4,0 GHZ im idle/Desktopbetrieb, es ist maximal chrome (1-2 tabs) + League of Legends offen (Start-Bildschirm, nicht am spielen). 
1. Sollte der Boost von meinem FX 8320e nicht bei 3,5-3,6 @stock sein? 
2. Warum booste ich im idle überhaupt auf 3,5-4,0 GHZ@all cores wenn nichts die Leistung braucht?
Verbaute Hardware ist: MSI 970 Gaming MB, Fx 8320e, 8gb Gskill TridentX 2400 RAM und BQ DPP10..


----------



## Spatenhades (23. August 2015)

Jo, ich habe den Netzwerktreiber, nachdem ich upgegradet habe, neu von der AsRock Seite gezogen.
Ich habe mir den anderen Treiber jetzt runtergeladen und werde ihn mal installieren.  Wenn ich das sog. 'Killer-Zeug'  eh nicht nutzen soll, kann ich es doch gleich komplett runterschmeißen? 
Wovor soll ich Angst haben, so eine Treiber Installation wird mir mein System doch nicht komplett zerschießen?

Auf jeden Fall 10000 Dank für deine Recherchen! Auf die Ansätze wäre ich nie gekommen.


----------



## XT1024 (26. August 2015)

etwas spät...


Spatenhades schrieb:


> Wenn ich das sog. 'Killer-Zeug'  eh nicht nutzen soll, kann ich es doch gleich komplett runterschmeißen?


Och, was heißt "nicht nutzen soll"? _Wenn_ es daran liegt, gibt es nunmal nicht so viele Möglichkeiten. Entweder mit einem fast unbenutzbaren Rechner leben und auf ein update warten oder mit einem normalen Netzwerk ohne traffic shaping o.ä. Funktionen.



> Wovor soll ich Angst haben, so eine Treiber Installation wird mir mein System doch nicht komplett zerschießen?


Normalerweise passiert sowas nicht.


----------



## shadie (26. August 2015)

Das ist doch seit win10 ganz normal dass der RAM voll ausgelastet wird.
?!

Hier mal 2 Links dazu:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...tung-bei-neuem-insider-build-kein-fehler.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-mit-hoher-ram-auslastung-unter-win-10-a.html

Gedanken über das Abstellen von Superfetch solltest du dir machen, wenn dein WIndows so wie meins den Ram nicht automatisch für neue Programme wieder frei macht.
Dann haste ein Problem.
Wenn aber alles normal läuft, funzt das Feature ordnungsgemäß bei dir.


----------



## XT1024 (26. August 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Das ist doch seit win10 ganz normal dass der RAM voll ausgelastet wird.


Dann mache ich mit 1,8 GB in Verwendung, 6,1 GB Verfügbar und 2,6 GB im Cache wohl wieder irgendwas falsch. 


Wie viel GB "Nicht ausgelagerter Pool" hast du denn? Weit unter "1" ist oft normal.
Auch ein Link:
Solved Build 10525 extremely high unknown ram usage - Windows 10 Forums



			
				link schrieb:
			
		

> Hohe RAM-Auslastung bei neuem Insider-Build kein Fehler


Der zusätzlich in 10525 verwendete Speicher wird ja irgendwo bleiben.


			
				https://blogs.windows.com/bloggingwindows/2015/08/18/announcing-windows-10-insider-preview-build-10525/ schrieb:
			
		

> The compression store lives in the System process’s working set. Since  the system process holds the store in memory, its working set grows  larger exactly when memory is being made available for other processes.  This is visible in Task Manager and the reason the System process  appears to be consuming more memory than previous releases.


Dann soll also der System-Prozess mehr als ein paar KB _belegen_?



shadie schrieb:


> Wenn aber alles normal läuft, funzt das Feature ordnungsgemäß bei dir.


->


Spatenhades schrieb:


> Das wirkt sich dann logischer Weise merklich  negativ aufs Surfen im Internet und jede andere Aktivität mit dem PC  aus.



---
Warum ist mir das nicht früher eingefallen:
Process Explorer zeigt den _nonpaged pool_ an und ist auch sonst ein nettes Programm. 
https://technet.microsoft.com/de-de/sysinternals/bb896653


----------



## shadie (26. August 2015)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Dann mache ich mit 1,8 GB in Verwendung, 6,1 GB Verfügbar und 2,6 GB im Cache wohl wieder irgendwas falsch.
> 
> 
> Wie viel GB "Nicht ausgelagerter Pool" hast du denn? Weit unter "1" ist oft normal.
> ...



hast du auch WIndows 10?
bei 8.1 war bei mir die Auslastung auch noch "normal".

Könnt euch ja mal die anderen Threads zu Gemüte führen.

Mit Superfetch läuft bei mir den Ram nach 2 Stunden Dayz voll und gibt auch nix mehr frei.
Ohne Superfetch ist alles bestens.


----------



## XT1024 (26. August 2015)

Natürlich Win 10 sonst hätte ich das hier nicht angebracht. 


shadie schrieb:


> Mit Superfetch läuft bei mir den Ram nach 2 Stunden Dayz voll und gibt auch nix mehr frei.
> Ohne Superfetch ist alles bestens.


Wenn es jetzt läuft , normal ist das trotzdem nicht.
Hattest du mal den verlorenen Speicher gesucht? Von irgendwem muss der ja belegt werden.

Der von Superfetch belegte Speicher sollte AFAIK bei "Im Cache" auftauchen. Speicher voll, _Cache_ leer, nonpaged mehrere GB? Da ist wohl was faul.

In dem anderen Thema sehe ich einen ähnlichen Fall wie hier: mehrere GB _Nicht ausgelagerter Pool_, was gerne ein Treiberproblem ist, und zufällig auch Killer-Netzwerk.


----------



## shadie (26. August 2015)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Natürlich Win 10 sonst hätte ich das hier nicht angebracht.
> 
> Wenn es jetzt läuft , normal ist das trotzdem nicht.
> Hattest du mal den verlorenen Speicher gesucht? Von irgendwem muss der ja belegt werden.
> ...



Du könntest Recht haben :-O 

Schaue grad in den Specs vom MB:
Qualcomm® Atheros Killer E2201 LAN chip (10/100/1000 Mbit)

Ich hatte das problem dass während dem Zocken der PC auf einmal extrem langsam wurde, es ruckelte usw.
ALT+F4, Dayz geschlossen, RAM 16GB von 16 belegt, es ließ sich nicht mal mehr der Explorer öffnen.


Was soll da jetzt genau helfen?
Ein treiberupdate?


----------



## XT1024 (26. August 2015)

Da oben hatte ich zwei links dazu.
Beitrag 1_3: _Der hat wohl erfolgreich einen Treiber ohne extra Software verwendet.
Die Lösung aus Beitrag 15 _scheint_ so manchem auch bei Win 10 geholfen zu haben.
"NDU" lässt sich auch mit https://technet.microsoft.com/de-de/sysinternals/bb963902.aspx -auf eigene Gefahr- deaktivieren.

_Ich_ würde es ggf. erstmal ohne die Software versuchen und den nonpaged pool beobachten, dann wohl #15 ausprobieren.
Wenn es mit der überraschenden Superfetch-Lösung dauerhaft funktioniert, muss man aber auch nicht unbedingt mehr Zeit verschwenden.

Im Zweifelsfall muss MS oder der Treiberhersteller ans Werk.


----------



## EBTech (12. Oktober 2018)

Hi hatte das selber Problem habe es aber lösen können.
Starte Windows Powershell als Administrator und gib "Disable-MMAgent -mc" ein. Damit beendest du die Windows memory compression. Starte danach deinen PC neu. Wenn der PC neu gestartet ist öffne den Taskmanager und schau nach ob du noch immer eine so hohe RAM Auslastung hast.
Wenn es nicht geholfen hat kannst du die Windows memory compression wieder starten in dem du in Windows Powershell "Enable-MMAgent -mc" eingibst.

Hoffe es hat geholfen
MfG


----------

